# A Thread Guaranteed not to have spolers. Rank MMA among fav sports.



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

What are your top 5 sports and where ufc/mma ranks... you don't neccesarily have to put ufc/mma in top 5.

1.a) hockey m(tied)
1.b) MMa/ufc (tied, but what can i say im addicted to both)
3. soccer
4. american football 
5. baseball

i know, i know, pretty standard nuthin interesting like fencing, or syncro diving or Buzkashi.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buzkashi

i love hockey cause it is the fastest sport (guys skate up to 28 mph or approx 45 km/h) combine that with the physicality and the skill innvolved in deking and scoring and the fights and intimidation, it's an awesome time. and they may just be the most well rounded athletes. (combining speed, hand eye, and physicality)
for those who are skeptical see a few nhl games in person to see how quick these guys move.
for me vancouver canucks in playoffs = huge ufc fight. in terms of excitement.

i really couldn't pick if i like ufc or hockey better because i get so hyped up for both. a huge fight would be equvalent to the excitement of the vancouver canucks making a playoff run.

as for the rest of list, nuthin like the build up of watching a soccer game, it seems like goals are so hard to score that once one goes in it's a miracle/ the most beautiful goal ever. chamions league is crazy i wish all the top teams palyed vs each other all the time like nfl/nhl/mlb/nba. 

football is just like wathcing an epic battle of titans, the hugest human beings in the world locked in an eternal struggle for yards.

baseball, there is nuthin like seeing the chess match between pitcher hitter. and the visual of a guy crankin a ball out of a stadium is undeniable addictive.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Hear we go:

Soccer (mainly EPL)>MMA>>>Boxing>>>>>>>>>NFL>NHL

Football will always be my first love, being english its hard not too, but MMA has really narrowed the gap in the last couple years. I still enjoy a good boxing match and NFL/NHL are about on par.


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

JayDubs911 said:


> 1.b) MMa/ufc (i know they are tied, but what can i say im


MMA is MMA... UFC is a Brand Name. UFC is not the name of a Sport...


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Soccer number one imo


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

GarethUFC said:


> MMA is MMA... UFC is a Brand Name. UFC is not the name of a Sport...


Ya see how the UFC has it locked?! 

Even I have to end up saying UFC to the casual fans as they dont have a clue what MMA is.


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

GarethUFC said:


> MMA is MMA... UFC is a Brand Name. UFC is not the name of a Sport...


don't patronize me, i clearly know that. go back to sherdog.

i was saying hockey and mma are tied cause they are 1a, 1b


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

1. MMA
2. Boxing
3. Rugby

I enjoy controlled violence but MMA is as far as I can go and there isn't a need to go any further (then we would have weapons) 

I don't know who is in the Super Bowl if that has even been decided yet but I know I will end up at a Super Bowl party. 

But the party I'm hosting is at 1 pm pacific today.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

1. MMA (lol @ "UFC")
2. Football (soccer)
3. Kickboxing 
4. Hockey


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tbh i think the sport of mma is just on another level as far as sports...it's def my numero uno

after that i'd probably say football and hockey...but i'll watch any sports as long as there is something at stake...i'll watch every NFL playoff game if i can


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

1. MMA
2. Baseball
3. Boxing
4. Hockey
5. Xarm....... totally kidding... *College* Football


----------



## Silva 1 (Nov 17, 2008)

i play hockey and baseball and golf and they are 3 of the trickiest sports to play so my list will go
1-Hockey-Baseball-MMA
2-Football
3-Golf


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

1. Basketball (NBA)
2. MMA (UFC/Affliction/DREAM)
3. College (NFL/College)


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

To watch
1.MMA
2.College Football
3.Pro Football
4.College Basketball
5.Drag racing

To Play
1.Billiards
2.Softball
3.baseball
4.Pocketpool(giggity)
5.poker (not really a sport though)


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

To watch:
1. MMA
2. NHL
3. NFL
4. MLB
5. X-Games

To play:
1. Golf
2. Soccer
3. Football
4. Wrestling
5. Tennis


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

how could i forget golf, such a good sport to play, watch and video game.

lol at xarm


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

1. MMA.
2. Boxing.
3. Sport JJ.
4. Kickboxing.
5. Judo.

That's it, I really despise other sports. Sorry, they bore the shit out of me.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

1. MMA
2. Kickboxing
3. Boxing
4. Football (soccer)
5. American Football

Haha, my top 3 are all fighting. There's just something so pure about watching two people get into a ring and fight, IMO you really live it with the fighters compared to other sports. Footballs an obvious one as I'm English and have played on and off my whole life and I got into watching the NFL after last years Superbowl so yeah, American football.



JayDubs911 said:


> 1.b) MMa/ufc (tied, but what can i say im addicted to both)


Oh and this is hilarious.

EDIT:



Damone said:


> 1. MMA.
> 2. Boxing.
> 3. Sport JJ.
> 4. Kickboxing.
> ...


Man Damone, I though I was bad.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

1. MMA
2. Kickboxing
3. Grappling
4. Boxing

I'm not a fan of other sports.


----------



## Cheef_Reef (Jul 20, 2008)

1. MMA
2. Football (close second)
3. Boxing (Close third)
4. Basketball (close fourth)
.
.
.
.
.
5. Futbol (distant 5th)

I cant watch any other sports.. hockey is cool but never interested me, baseball is like watching snails race, and any other sport doesnt even deserve to be on tv.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Meshuggeth said:


> 1. MMA
> 2. Kickboxing
> 3. Grappling
> 4. Boxing
> ...


Thank god, I was begining to think I was weird, (not that Im not for other reasons)


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

1) MMA
2) Football
3) Cricket
4) Pool
5) Snooker


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

FunkYou said:


> 1) MMA
> 2) Football
> 3) Cricket
> 4) *Pool*
> 5) *Snooker*


There's a man with the same priorites as me. Sports where you can get drunk while you play them definitely have a big advantage.:thumb02:


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> There's a man with the same priorites as me. Sports where you can get drunk while you play them definitely have a big advantage.:thumb02:


A pint in hand a packet of pork scratchings never far away and in my head I'm like a non-twattish Ronnie O'Sullivan.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

UFC and MMA are tied lol

MMA by far my favourite sport, nothing even comes close. I am like a little kid at Xmas when i am watching it, i just love everything about it. This is sad but i think i spend about 4-5 hrs a day doing something MMA related, either watching it, reading about it, listening to it, practicing it, talking about it or even just thinking about it.

Then Football(Soccer) is second, i still go to the games now and again to watch Sunderland play.

Then i like a load of other sports like Boxing and K1 ect.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

to watch:
MMA
college football
college basketball
hockey

to do:
taekwondo
boxing 
running
skating


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

MMA
Soccer
Tennis
Ping Pong (to do)
Hockey
Football


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

To all the people pointing at the TS saying he has MMA and UFC tied I suggest you go and re-read it. He actually has Hockey and Ufc/mma tied. Yes the sport is called MMA and the brand is UFC but he has not confused the two, It is merely a way of I would guess saying that in MMA he focuses on UFC.


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

JayDubs911 said:


> don't patronize me, i clearly know that. go back to sherdog.
> 
> i was saying hockey and mma are tied cause they are 1a, 1b


Never been... Dont you like being wrong?? call me Teacher


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

MMA
Kickboxing
Boxing
Weightlifting(Sad that its never on tv)
Soccer


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

1 MMA
2 Judo
3 I can watch basketball for about 3 minutes at a time.
4 Kickboxing
5 Junior spelling bee


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

1. Basketball
2. MMA
3. American Football
4. Hockey
5. Volleyball


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

MMA
Boxing
Football


BIG GAP




basketball
watching paint dry / baseball tied for 5th


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

1. WRC - world rally championships
2. F1 - yes i'm a huge motorsport fan
3. NBA - one of the more strategic sports imo
4. MMA

those are the only sports i watch and keep up with most of them


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Soccer
Muay Thai
Kickboxing
Boxing
College Football
Both college basketball and NBA
NFL
MMA


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

SpecC said:


> 1. WRC - world rally championships
> 2. F1 - yes i'm a huge motorsport fan
> 3. NBA - one of the more strategic sports imo
> 4. MMA
> ...


Is there a way you think you could explain to me how you find auto racing interesting? Driving in a circle for hours on end just seems so damn irritating unless you are drunk as hell. Try your best, I'll be open.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

1- College football
2- Lacrosse/NFL
3- MMA
4- Soccer/College basketball
5- College Baseball


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't like sports, I prefer martial arts.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't prefer gay sex, I prefer BJJ. :confused03::confused05:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Wrestling
Soccer
Snowboarding
Kickboxing
Muay Thai
BJJ
MMA


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Freelancer said:


> I don't like sports, I prefer martial arts.


Right on.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> I don't prefer gay sex, I prefer BJJ. :confused03::confused05:


Let me try to explain this in a way you could understand. Sports ruin martial arts. Turning Judo in a modern Olympic sport is one of the worst thing that happened to Judo as a martial art. Lot of locks and maneuvers were removed because of safety. Because of that I have to learn bjj in order to learn all joint-locks, and had I lived in the early 20th century I wouldn't have had to. 

Sport represent a game in most cases. Martial art represents a fight. I consider martial arts forms of battle, not of play. Do you get what I'm saying?


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Freelancer said:


> Let me try to explain this in a way you could understand. Sports ruin martial arts. Turning Judo in a modern Olympic sport is one of the worst thing that happened to Judo as a martial art. Lot of locks and maneuvers were removed because of safety. Because of that I have to learn bjj in order to learn all joint-locks, and had I lived in the early 20th century I wouldn't have had to.
> 
> Sport represent a game in most cases. Martial art represents a fight. I consider martial arts forms of battle, not of play. Do you get what I'm saying?


I hear what you are saying but think for a moment, had you lived in the earlier part of the 20th Century....while it is true you may have learned more judo technique, you are missing the big picture:

NO INTERNET PORN! NO KENNY ROGERS! NO TRANSFORMERS!

F*ck that noise. It is very evident from your post that you take yourself very seriously. I suffer from that mental disorder too. Good luck in your path to enlightenment and if you discover any good tips along the way, I'm all ears.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Is there a way you think you could explain to me how you find auto racing interesting? Driving in a circle for hours on end just seems so damn irritating unless you are drunk as hell. Try your best, I'll be open.


If you like cars, you see all the challenges presented to the drivers. I'll start with WRC. WRC is on tarmac (your regular road), gravel, mud, snow, basically any terrain you can drive on and won't die. Every car is limited in terms of power and size of engine, so it's up to the teams to get the best car out there that they can. Each course requires a different setup, and each setup requires the driver's take because ultimately, it's up to him to win. In addition, WRC has a co-driver. WRC course are too long to memorize because they are basically mountain roads closed off, so the co-driver takes notes of things such as stones, dips, jumps, ditches to avoid... etc

Another challenge in WRC is to keep your car in tact while going properly fast to keep the competition behind. I find it to be the most challenging because it requires a driver to have massive balls to drive 100% in a freaking narrow DIRT or SNOW road with no grip. If you roll your car and it can go on, then you get out, you bitch to the spectators, and you roll your damn car over to finish the course. 

F1 is a little different. WRC is about times, but F1 is head to head competition. The same things apply to staying in the rules with car regulations, keeping your car in tact, and there are rules about how you drive too. Racing lines are applied 100% here. If you've ever driven on a track as fast as you can, you'll realize that what these guys are doing are insane. They're driving 180 mph+ straight into tight corners while using cornering technique to perfection. Any slip up of even 0.2 seconds could be the difference between winning and losing. Imagine being on a roller coaster for over an hour. Your insides would just want to jump out of your mouth!

Just like with grappling in MMA, you have to understand the sport and what's going on to fully grasp why it's exciting. Motorsport isn't driving in a circle. It's as strategic as any other sport there is.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

SpecC that was a great post man, +rep. i'm nto a fan of racing at all, but that sure makes a case for it.


RANKINGS:

1. MMA by far
2. BJJ or general grappling (excluding wrestling :\)
3. Kickboxing
4. American Footbal
5. Boxing and any other Fight Sport that I can find (not extreme arm wrestling lol)
6. Basketball
7. Soccer


Anything else I dont watch. Baseball and NASCAR bore my face off tbh and I usually fall asleep haha. Dont get me wrong, I love to play baseball but I CANNOT watch it.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

1.Soccer
2.Kickboxing
3.MMA (I'll be honest and say PRIDE/DREAM/SHOOTO, pretty much anything Japanese. I'm a Japanese fanboy)
4.Hockey
5.Billiards/Ping pong/Golf (to play)


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

1. MMA
1. Soccer ( soccer is no.1 when my hometeam is playing )
2. Kickboxing
3. X-Games
4. Skijump
5. Sprint



plazzman said:


> 3.MMA (I'll be honest and say PRIDE/DREAM/SHOOTO, pretty much anything Japanese. I'm a Japanese *ladyboy*)


fixed :thumb02:


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Cool thread.

1. CURLING
2. MMA
3. Soccer/football
4. Boxing
5. Any raquet sport


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Is there a way you think you could explain to me how you find auto racing interesting? Driving in a circle for hours on end just seems so damn irritating unless you are drunk as hell. Try your best, I'll be open.


Only in America does motor racing involve driving in a circle. Rallying is lots of fun as that really involves driving a car at the extreme on surfaces never meant for racing. F1 used to be fun but nowadays is a bit dull.


----------



## Pannett (Sep 20, 2008)

To Watch

MMA
Football (Soccer)
Pro Wrestling (Not sure if it counts as a sport as it's sports entertainment and the outcomes are predetermined.)
Boxing
Tennis

To Play

Football (Soccer)
Weightlifting
Tennis
Table Tennis
Squash


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Halebop said:


> I hear what you are saying but think for a moment, had you lived in the earlier part of the 20th Century....while it is true you may have learned more judo technique, you are missing the big picture:
> 
> NO INTERNET PORN! NO KENNY ROGERS! NO TRANSFORMERS!
> 
> F*ck that noise. It is very evident from your post that you take yourself very seriously. I suffer from that mental disorder too. Good luck in your path to enlightenment and if you discover any good tips along the way, I'm all ears.


I take it you didn't quite understand what I wanted to say. Sports and martial arts are two DIFFERENT things. They are both part of physical culture, but their concept is different. You aim to hurt your opponent in a fight, but in a sport, you aim to defeat him. I can't compare football and MMA. Football is a GAME. MMA is a fight. As Josh Barnett said:"You don't play fighting".


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

1. MMA
2. American Football
3. Football
4. Kickboxing/Boxing
5. Basketball


----------



## Ashilles (Aug 19, 2008)

SpecC that was a glorious post
im no keen on motor sport but i can understand that completely, Cornbread i owe you rep but it wont let me atm

as for me
1.MMA
2.AFL (Aussie Rules)
3.Kickboxing
4.Soccer/Football
5.Cricket/ Rugby Tied


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

1. College Football
2. MMA
3. NFL Football
4. MLB and College Baseball
5 College basketball


7 billion. shooting myself in the face
8 billion. Women's basketball and softball


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> 8 billion. Women's basketball and softball


Even my mom whose a sports fanatic bashes on women's basketball constantly.


----------

